# Galloping On Stars



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this the beginning of your story? 
You must have a plan for it as a whole if so.
How will you work in horses?
And the title, it is intriguing.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

anndankev said:


> Is this the beginning of your story?
> You must have a plan for it as a whole if so.
> How will you work in horses?
> And the title, it is intriguing.


Yes it is and one of the girls is abused and horses help.


----------

